# Transmission model



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

What is the model code for 335d 2011 transmission


----------



## lep335d (Jun 30, 2010)

I believe the 335d uses a ZF 6HP28


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

taibanl said:


> What is the model code for 335d 2011 transmission


6hp26z

http://realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=PN73&mospid=51054&btnr=24_1016&hg=24&fg=05


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> 6hp26z
> 
> http://realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=PN73&mospid=51054&btnr=24_1016&hg=24&fg=05


Yup and it's the same tranny that's giving used E65s a bad name and poor resale value. I just hope ours are more reliable due to a lighter chassis and later production date.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

My understanding is the name "6HP26Z" was a code for one of the earlier technical upgrades to the 6HP26, and the official name has evolved to the present 6HP28.

Some of the details of the upgrades can be found here.

http://www.obitet.gazi.edu.tr/technology/teknoloji/ZF SHIFTS.htm


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

TDIwyse said:


> My understanding is the name "6HP26Z" was a code for one of the earlier technical upgrades to the 6HP26, and the official name has evolved to the present 6HP28.
> 
> Some of the details of the upgrades can be found here.
> 
> http://www.obitet.gazi.edu.tr/technology/teknoloji/ZF SHIFTS.htm


Nice find there, so our trannys are an upgrade from the earlier ZF 6 speeds found in the E65. Hopefully reliability improvement was a factor in the upgrades. We also have a good healthy almost 100 lb feet of margin of safety in improving the power on our engines before the tranny grenades itself.


----------



## lep335d (Jun 30, 2010)

From what I've read the 6HP26 is the 1st gen used before mid 2009. And the 6HP26Z TU = 6HP28 is the 2nd gen. More torque, 6% improved fuel economy, and much faster upshifts and downshifts.

Here is a nice press release from ZF 6HP 2nd Gen


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

TDIwyse said:


> My understanding is the name "6HP26Z" was a code for one of the earlier technical upgrades to the 6HP26, and the official name has evolved to the present 6HP28.
> 
> Some of the details of the upgrades can be found here.
> 
> http://www.obitet.gazi.edu.tr/technology/teknoloji/ZF SHIFTS.htm


Maybe. REALOEM references the 6hp26z for the most recent build date (09/2010)


----------



## sukutash (Nov 26, 2010)

ZF 6HP28 is what's in the 335d!


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

Very few N.A. 335d have an original 6HP26. My 3/09-build has a 6HP26TU, which was the same technical upgrade (TU) that was eventually designated the 6HP28.

RealOEM doesn't always get it right -- it still calls our M57Y engine an M57N2...incorrect.

Cheers
D.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

DnA Diesel said:


> Very few N.A. 335d have an original 6HP26. My 3/09-build has a 6HP26TU, which was the same technical upgrade (TU) that was eventually designated the 6HP28.
> 
> RealOEM doesn't always get it right -- it still calls our M57Y engine an M57N2...incorrect.
> 
> ...


DNA how did you find out your d has 6HP26TU. Mine is 04/09 build date and based on your another post in different thread I assumed even I have same but want to confirm it.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

DnA Diesel said:


> Very few N.A. 335d have an original 6HP26. My 3/09-build has a 6HP26TU, which was the same technical upgrade (TU) that was eventually designated the 6HP28.
> 
> RealOEM doesn't always get it right -- it still calls our M57Y engine an M57N2...incorrect.
> 
> ...


Correctly me if I'm wrong but aren't the differences due to variations in the mechtronics system yet the gearing is the same?


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

bimmerdiesel said:


> DNA how did you find out your d has 6HP26TU. Mine is 04/09 build date and based on your another post in different thread I assumed even I have same but want to confirm it.


The dealer's master technician told me they all early-build N.A. models were 26TU's. I'm guessing there is also an identifier on the transmission casing itself, but I was going on the tech's word.

BMWTD, yes, I believe the gearing is the same, and to be honest, I'm not sure there is really much difference to the mechatronics between 26TU and 28. It was the mech upgrade between a 26 and a 26TU that I understood was the mechatronics upgrade.

Regards
D.


----------

